# How To Make A Daft Punk Helmet In 17 Months...



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

At first I was all like, "Why did he post a video of the making of a Daft Punk helmet?"

...

And then I was all like, "Wow, people do some super cool stuff when they have too much time on their hands!" *clutches hand made slingshot*...

...That's super cool.


----------

